
Awesome-wasm:  Curated list of awesome things regarding WebAssembly - Dangeranger
https://github.com/mbasso/awesome-wasm
======
jeffreportmill1
Please add TeaVM: A Java bytecode to JS/WASM transpiler.
[http://teavm.org/](http://teavm.org/)

